# 1990 BMW E30 Red paint???



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys 

Im going to view a H reg BMW 3 Series 318is this week. Apparently its in great condition apart from faded red paint on the roof and bonnet.

Has anyone got any experience of this 1990 BMW paint and know if it can be brought back to life? Or is it likely to be faded right through? 

Any help would be much appreciated asap.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Stewart (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Matt,

I've had some experience with E30 red paint. The 1989 M3 I had a go at was very flat and pink. See my thread Here for details of products used etc... Apparently, if you wet your finger, run it along the faded paint and find that the paint comes back to life/darkens then you have a chance of rectifying it.

Good luck


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

Matt, so long as the metal underneath is not rusted through and on E30's tinm worm is a concern, especially on the front wings, bonnet and scuttle. The roof has probably just faded from the sun and not enough care. Although BMW paints are very strong, I would begin with a hand polish and then move slowly towards a machine polish with Megs SRP, before using Menzerna. You may well need a few goes at it to see what happens.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Stewart said:


> Hi Matt,
> 
> I've had some experience with E30 red paint. The 1989 M3 I had a go at was very flat and pink. See my thread Here for details of products used etc... Apparently, if you wet your finger, run it along the faded paint and find that the paint comes back to life/darkens then you have a chance of rectifying it.
> 
> Good luck


Thats a big help. Thanks for the thread


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Faded paint is actually a bit of a misnomer - it implies that the paint has actually gone somewhere.  but its just oxidation which is a layer on top. Not yet seen one that cant be recovered..

Here is a 1990 touring I did last year, it was pretty bad to start with.










Cheers


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

very nice. looks brand new!


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

i went over a j reg pickup that was totally pink and looked like ****. went over with megs 80 and 83 and now looks brandnew :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

bullit said:


> i went over a j reg pickup that was totally pink and looked like ****. went over with megs 80 and 83 and now looks brandnew :thumb:


I take it thats with a PC? I need one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Just a point to note, if the paint is metallic Zinnobar red (look at the paint label under the bonnet) it has been sealed with a clear coat, which means that no amount of polishing will recover it.


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

zinnobar is solid, the touring I did above is zinnobar. 

As mentioned before, the paint is layered with oxidation, so you just need to remove that, clearcoat or not.

Cheers


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

My 1990 Touring is Zinnobar red, and was indeed rather faded when I bought it. Single stage paint is a pain in the butt, but great results can be had. A word of warning though, once they get bad, although a polish will see it looking sweet again they keep going off quicker and quicker no matter what products are used.

This is the write up I did of my car, and a couple of pictures from it:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=20666


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Reg how long does your car (well looked after) last as 'red' once properly polished up and waxed?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Reg how long does your car (well looked after) last as 'red' once properly polished up and waxed?


My red SIII XJ is single stage red and start pinking within 3 months :wall:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

About the same for parts of mine too, but I know the bonnet and offside wing have been painted in their life because they are the wrong shade. They go off quickest, while the rest of the car seems to have stayed looking bright since I did that detail. I keep it topped up with Jetseal or Blitz, and I think that helps a great deal.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

right guys. change of plan. Im not buying the 318is, but the owner has asked me to clean it up for him and help him ebay it. 

Therefore I could do with some advice on how to polish/protect it with the limited tools and skills at my disposal. I have a cheap electrical buffer and was thinking of gonig through in this order, 

- megs gold class wash with 2 bucket method
- megs clay bar + QD
-meguiars scratch-x
- megs stage 1 paint cleaner (or should this be before the scratch-x?)
- megs next wax or AG SRP? Which is best for this?
- megs gold class wax

I know these cheap buffers are frowned upon but until I get a PC its going to have to do. Doing this by hand would be nigh on impossible. I just need to get this car as good as possible as Im on commission for the sale (10%). Hopefully my end might cover the purchase of a PC!

Any advice much appreciated and many thanks for all the posts so far.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

heres a photo of the car. as you can, it really is pink!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

trouble is that your products are for use by hand, so you might need to put some elbow grease in...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> right guys. change of plan. Im not buying the 318is, but the owner has asked me to clean it up for him and help him ebay it.


How much is he looking for it?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> How much is he looking for it?


well they want as much as possible basicly! Thats why they've asked me to help them. I would suppose they would set the asking price now at £2000. At auction on ebay they are hoping to acheive at least £1500 but I'll set the reserve lower than that.

It is in great condition and there cant be many left like this. he's owned it for the past 16 years i.e. since it was one year old. The service history book is bursting with stamps and he's always garaged it. I was very tempted to have it for myself as its a very rare opportunity. As of 2001 there was only 1700 318is E30's left in the UK (from an original 44,000). Plus my father-in-law knows this chap well and says he's quite careful and meticulously. He's also retired so I would say the car's had a fairly easy life, consisting of trips to the golf club etc! Its got the optional 15" wheels which are a desirable option plus lots of other m spec. Its going in for a fresh MOT once they are back from holiday next week and will also be taxed ready for sale.

If you want I can let you know when the car is on ebay. Send me your email address to [email protected].


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Pad said:


> trouble is that your products are for use by hand, so you might need to put some elbow grease in...


any suggestions what i could use with my buffer to get the first pass done. Perhaps megs #83? then AG SRP by hand?


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

If Megs 83 works on this buffer you've got, I wouldn't bother with the SRP. Just get a decent sealant on there at least, and ideally a carnuba wax to top it off.


----------

